# Thank You



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who helped me, I got my files saved and am on FreeBSD 10 now, I have learned a lot.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2014)

Hurray! You definitely deserve a beer, we may have helped but it was you that did the actual work  :beer


----------



## hitest (May 9, 2014)

Cool!  Congratulations and welcome to FreeBSD!  :beergrin


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

FreeBSD-7.3 to FreeBSD-10.0 in one night (or was it two). Welcome to the future.  I had a beer (or was it two) myself to celebrate your success.  :beergrin


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

Cheers  :beergrin  I do see a lot has improved, I like it so far.


----------

